# Nylon jacket with Vinyl to cover silk screen logo



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi I have a job to convert 140 nylon Westbeach jackets. They have two logos on them that need to be covered.

The logos are silk screened. 

I am looking at Gorilla Grip II for the nylon. 

Is there any reason you can think of not to do this? 

Or any tips? I have never done anything like this before, and they are such nice jackets! 

Thanks for any tips!
JM


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do not do it........The adhesives in heat press vinyl are formulated for the material they are being applied to...You will be trying to adhere to the screen printing ink which is usually plastisol and as such the heat press vinyl will not stay stuck.....


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Do not do it........The adhesives in heat press vinyl are formulated for the material they are being applied to...You will be trying to adhere to the screen printing ink which is usually plastisol and as such the heat press vinyl will not stay stuck.....


Woo hoo! That's a life saver. I'm glad I checked, thanks for your quick response!

Anyone think of any solutions? 

Would the glue from a heat applied embroidered patch stick to a silk screen?

Maybe a sew on applique patch... this is going to be fun! new stuff!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

A sewn on cover of some sort would work better than anything heat pressed....How big of "mess" do you need to cover?...


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

royster13 said:


> A sewn on cover of some sort would work better than anything heat pressed....How big of "mess" do you need to cover?...


The front is 5x2 and the back 12x4 

I think sew on is the way to go, unless people have some other ideas.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sewn on patches are the way to go or sell them new garments.


----------

